# concordanza con qualche



## brigittaepaperone

Buongiorno a tutti.
Per quale ragione l'aggettivo qualche, che fa pensare a più di uno/a, si concorda al singolare come i nomi collettivi? Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, B&P. Perché in realtà l'aggettivo indefinito _qualche _è solo singolare, per il plurale si ricorre ad _alcuni/e_. Vedi anche la discussione su _l'uso di "qualche". _


----------



## francisgranada

brigittaepaperone said:


> ... Per quale ragione l'aggettivo qualche ... si concorda al singolare come i nomi collettivi?



Perché anche formalmente si tratta di singolare (da _quale + che_). La forma del plurale dovrebbe essere (in teoria) _qual*i*che ... _


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Solo che _quali + che _non si usa in forma univerbata, e dunque si dice _alcuni/e_


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Solo che _quali + che _non si usa in forma univerbata, e dunque si dice _alcuni/e_


Ovviamente . Ho risposto solamente la domanda "Per quale ragione l'aggettivo qualche ... si concorda al singolare". Se esistesse (ma non esiste ...) la forma _qualiche_, allora essa concorderebbe al plurale.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

So che lo sai, francis, dicevo a Brigitta...


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Le vostre risposte (grazie! ) mi sono state molto utili perché risulta chiaro che l’attribuzione del numero non è necessariamente legato al significato della parola ma alla forma, mentre - chissà perché - io pensavo che  dovesse esserci qualche relazione  col numero ( uno o più di uno) espresso dalla parola.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma guarda che è il significato che conta: 

qualche = qual che = un qual che cosa = _singolare (quale/ apocope/ qual)
qualcuno = qualche di uno = singolare
* qualcuni _non lo diciamo, preferendo_: alcuno/i ad es. Alcuno/nessuno mi ha detto niente (pron.) Alcune cose l'ho dette (agg.)

_Quindi, è sempre una questione di significato: solo che qualche non è plurale, ma singolare, e così anche qualcuno (infatti, una forma a me molto cara è _qualche d'uno_, più spesso_ qualched'uno _ossia proprio _qualche di uno, uno).

ps. __qualcuni _è una variante, si direbbe, arcaica.


----------



## Delfinen

Ma usate _qualche_ anche pensando a qualcosa in plurale: _qualche giorno,_ mi pare, può significare anche due o tre giorni. O sbaglio? So che è giusto secondo le regole, ma volevo sapere cosa intendete voi. Non crea problemi questa ambiguità? Per me, di madrelingua svedese in cui dobbiamo distinguere uno da più - _qualche domanda_ è sempre una domanda mentre _alcuni domande _vuol dire due al massimo quattro, è frustrante non sapere cosa indentete.


----------



## francisgranada

Delfinen said:


> Ma usate _qualche_ anche pensando a qualcosa in plurale: _qualche giorno,_ mi pare, può significare anche due o tre giorni. O sbaglio?



Io sì .... (non voglio parlare per gli italiani nativi ). Mi pare che stiamo parlando di due cose: sulla _concordanza _grammaticale (quindi formale) e sul _senso/significato_ dellla parolola "_qualche"_.

È una tutt'altra cosa, ma forse ci possa servire per dimostrare la logica: "la buona gente". "Buona" è al singolare perché la gente è un sostantivo formalmente singolare, anche se significa "tante persone" .... (questo esempio vale anche per lo svedese, almeno credo ...)


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Per me, di madrelingua svedese in cui dobbiamo distinguere uno da più - _qualche domanda_ è sempre una domanda mentre _alcuni domande _vuol dire due al massimo quattro, è frustrante non sapere cosa indentete.[/QUOTE]

Ciao Delfinen, ecco una piccola precisazione per non trovare frustrante il significato di alcuni aggettivi indefiniti  italiani (se ho capito bene la difficoltà che esponi).
“Qualche” può avere diversi significati, vedi il link segnalato da Necsus,  ma   con “qualche domanda” non si intende  “una domanda” ma  “alcune domande”. Nella lingua italiana si distingue solo il singolare dal plurale, non c’è il paucale: gli aggettivi qualche e alcuni indicano piccole quantità: due, tre, quattro, cinque… .


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Noi intendiamo, nel dire qualche, sia il singolare che il plurale, a seconda delle situazioni (ma poche quantità comunque):
devo farle qualche domanda (poche domande)/altrimenti: devo farle una domanda
in vacanza per qualche giorno (pochi giorni)/ altrimenti: per un giorno
per qualche motivo è a casa (un motivo, ma anche due)altrimenti: per un motivo, è rimasto a casa. 

Qualche è volutamente ambiguo, e anche se singolare quasi sempre esprime una piccola quantità, o una cosa singola. Ma è usato al singolare. Come anche quelque in francese.

Se dico, infatti:
_
è in vacanza per qualche giorno
_
indico i giorni nella loro singolarità, quindi uno alla volta. Invece:

_è in vacanza per alcuni giorni
_
ciò indica i giorni nel loro complesso. 

Se vogliamo essere precisi, usiamo uno per il singolare (un giorno); più, alcuni, qualche (per pochi); molti, moltissimi ecc....


----------



## Delfinen

Grazie B&P e Cosimo Piovasco, adesso capisco che ho avuto un'idea sbagliato già dall'inizio di questo _qualche_ (sempre parlando del significato e non la grammatica), partendo dalla mia lingua madre.


----------



## Montesacro

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> .
> 
> Qualche è volutamente ambiguo, e anche se singolare quasi sempre esprime una piccola quantità, o una cosa singola. Ma è usato al singolare. Come anche quelque in francese.




E dove risiederebbe l'ambiguità di _qualche_?
_Qualche_ è indefinito, ma non ambiguo.



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> .
> 
> Se dico, infatti:
> _
> è in vacanza per qualche giorno
> _
> indico i giorni nella loro singolarità, quindi uno alla volta. Invece:
> 
> _è in vacanza per alcuni giorni
> _
> ciò indica i giorni nel loro complesso.



La differenza di significato nei tuoi esempi, oltre ad essere impercettibile, è del tutto artificiosa.
Insomma, hai inserito arbitrariamente un pelo nell'uovo (un pelo di diametro infinitesimale, peraltro).


----------



## matoupaschat

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Qualche è volutamente ambiguo, e anche se singolare quasi sempre esprime una piccola quantità, o una cosa singola. Ma è usato al singolare. *Come anche quelque in francese*.


 Scusa, Cosimo, ma dove hai pescato questo? In francese, è variabile, quando non è usato in qualità di avverbio...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

ah, allora scusami, credevo che anche in francese fosse simile.


----------



## Giorgino

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Noi intendiamo, nel dire qualche, sia il singolare che il plurale, a seconda delle situazioni



Io non ho mai usato né sentito _qualche_ per quantità pari a uno. Secondo me è sempre e comunque maggiore di uno, anche se non definito.

Quindi se mi si dice: "è in vacanza per qualche giorno", intendo che come minimo sono due.

O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

In alcune occasioni, però, è generico _(ci sarà qualche tassista oggi!_, indica uno o più). Ma non indica mai credo solo uno.


----------



## Matpao

Indica una quantità indefinita, uno o più di uno ma comuque pochi. Ad esempio: "nel giardino c'è qualche albero" (ce n'è più d'uno); "se viene qualche persona, chiamami" (una o più persone).

A volte può indicare esclusivamente uno solo: "guarda quello com'è vestito bene, dev'essere qualche personaggio importante".


----------



## Necsus

Giorgino said:


> O mi sbaglio?


Hmm... ahimè, sembrerebbe di sì. Dice infatti il Treccani (qualche 3):
Spesso è riferito a piccola quantità, che eventualmente può essere rappresentata anche da una sola persona o cosa: _hai q_. _bel libro da farmi leggere?_; _se capita in negozio q_. _avventore_, _chiamami_; _nutro ancora q_. _speranza di riuscire_; in alcune espressioni è chiara l’allusione a un solo elemento (seppure indicato in modo indefinito): _q_. _giorno verrò a trovarti_, un giorno o l’altro; _q_. _volta la fortuna capiterà anche a noi_, _vedrai_; _con un seguito così_, _dev’essere q_. _pezzo grosso_.


----------



## Giorgino

Necsus said:


> Hmm... ahimè, sembrerebbe di sì. Dice infatti il Treccani (qualche 3):
> Spesso è riferito a piccola quantità, che eventualmente può essere rappresentata anche da una sola persona o cosa: _hai q_. _bel libro da farmi leggere?_; _se capita in negozio q_. _avventore_, _chiamami_; _nutro ancora q_. _speranza di riuscire_; in alcune espressioni è chiara l’allusione a un solo elemento (seppure indicato in modo indefinito): _q_. _giorno verrò a trovarti_, un giorno o l’altro; _q_. _volta la fortuna capiterà anche a noi_, _vedrai_; _con un seguito così_, _dev’essere q_. _pezzo grosso_.



Boh, non voglio mettere in discussione quello che dice il Treccani, ma da madrelingua italiano non leggo _qualche_ come _uguale a uno. _O almeno, non sempre. Ma voglio proporvi la mia lettura.

Credo che si dovrebbero differenziare i significati di _qualche_: 1. "uno tra molti"; 2. "più di uno".

L'ultimo esempio che riporti, _dev'essere qualche pezzo grosso_, può riferirsi solo alla prima accezione, "uno tra molti". E' impossibile che sia la seconda, visto che non si capisce come _una _persona possa essere _più d'una_.

Viceversa, _sono in vacanza per qualche giorno _non può che indicare che i giorni sono _più_ di uno, anche se non si specifica quanti. Non so voi, ma io qui la leggo sempre così.

Poi ci sono casi in cui tutte e due le letture sono possibili, e forse sono la mggior parte: _prestami qualche bel libro _può indicare sia _un bel libro tra molti altri bei libri _sia _più di un bel libro_, anche se il senso comune la legge quasi sempre nel primo modo.


----------



## Necsus

Giorgino said:


> Boh, non voglio mettere in discussione quello che dice il Treccani, ma da madrelingua italiano non leggo _qualche_ come _uguale a uno. _O almeno, non sempre.


Be', credevo fosse evidente che quello non era il primo significato. Riporto anche la prima parte della definizione 3 del Treccani:
"Con valore più partic., quantità indefinita, ma per lo più piccola, di cose o persone: _per q_. _ora_, _per q_. _giorno_, per alcune ore, per alcuni giorni; _per far restaurare questa madia ci vorrà q_. _centinaio di euro_; _q_. _soldo ce l’hanno_, un po’ di soldi, di denaro; _e se ti dirà che tu aspetti q_. _poco_, _lì vicino al convento_, _non ti sviare_ (Manzoni)".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao a tutti,

Mi potreste dire se è obbligatorio tenere la concordanza con un sostantivo al plurale usato dopo 'qualche' come singolare? Oppure va bene usare la vera concordanza?
Ad esempio, nella frase: _Ho scritto qualche canzone_.... se dopo voglio chiedere a qualcuno se lui può cantare le canzoni rimane 'la' (concordanza con 'la' di prima, cioè dopo 'qualche', oppure diventa 'le' perché l'idea non è più connessa con 'qualche', e non governa più la concordanza?

Ho scritto qualche canzone, puoi cantarla
Ho scritto qualche canzone, puoi cantarle?

Quale sarebbe giusto?
Un'amica su FB ha scritto: _<< nome >> deve fare un corso per parlare in pubblico, non prima di aver organizzato qualche idea prima di esprimerla_.

È proprio questo che mi ha fatto saltare in mente il dubbio, forse 'la' si riferisce a qualcos'altro ma volevo controllarlo qui con voi, e se è un po' complicata, non c'è un posto meglio di WordReference per chiarire i dubbi e spiegare quello che dovrebbe essere 

Grazie in anticipo,
Alx


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me nel tuo esempio la seconda versione è corretta, cioè _cantarle, _perché praticamente si tratta di due frasi indipendenti:
1. Ho scritto qualche canzone.
2. Puoi cantarle? (= Puoi cantare le canzoni che ho scritte?)

(supponiamo che non si tratta di una sola canzone, perché _qualche _non necessariamente indica il plurale)


----------



## Alxmrphi

Forse l'ho giudicato nel modo sbagliato.
Avevo pensato che si trattasse del plurale ma se nella frase che ho visto prima fosse una cosa singolare, poi il complemento diretto sarebbe ancora, ovviamente, singolare.
In questo caso, mi sa che non ci sia una disgiunzione tra la pluralità e la singolarità.

Un bel fraintendimento....


----------



## francisgranada

Per curisosità, un altro esempio simile:

"Nella sala c'è tanta gente, vuoi parlare con _loro_?"
Anche qui, il pronome _loro _non si riferisce direttamente a _gente_, ma sostituisce p.e. "le persone". Altrimenti dovremmo dire "... vuoi parlare con _lei_?".

Invece, nella frase "La _gente _che c'è nella sala, _la _vuoi salutare?", il pronome _la_ si grammaticalmente riferisce direttamente a _gente_, per cui la consordanza è secondo me inevitabile.

(un'altra cosa è, ovviamente, l'aspetto stilistico oppure la scelta d'una frase giusta per esprimere quello che infatti vogliamo dire ...)


----------



## ABI_666

Ho scritto qualche canzone, puoi cantarla? 
Ho scritto qualche canzone, puoi cantarle? 
Nella sala c'è tanta gente, vuoi parlare conloro? 
La gente che c'è nella sala, la vuoi salutare?


----------



## Necsus

Vedi discussione su 'qualche'.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari amici,

però è sicuro che oggi, dal Galles, è arrivata una bella occasione per pensare alla nostra lingua.

Se in "Ho scritto qualche canzone, puoi cantarla? provo a invertire l'ordine degli enunciati ottengo: "Puoi cantarla, qualche canzone che ho scritto?" che mi pare sia ineccepibile.
Stessa sorte non tocca all'inversione della seconda : *"Puoi cantarle, qualche canzone che ho scritto ?", che francamente mi sembra errata.

Comincio a pensare che il prontuario di ABI vada rivisto:

Ho scritto qualche canzone, puoi cantarla?
Ho scritto qualche canzone, puoi cantarle?
Nella sala c'è tanta gente, vuoi parlare conloro? 
La gente che c'è nella sala, la vuoi salutare? 

Cari saluti a tutti.

GS


----------



## ABI_666

Interessante. A questo punto vorrei capire se è solo una questione di fonetica (in una forma "sta bene" in un modo, in un'altra forma "sta bene" in un altro modo) oppure se è corretta solo una delle due opzioni...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ho scritto qualche canzone, puoi cantarla?
> Ho scritto qualche canzone, puoi cantarle?
> Nella sala c'è tanta gente, vuoi parlare conloro?
> La gente che c'è nella sala, la vuoi salutare?
> 
> Cari saluti a tutti.
> 
> GS



Sono d'accordo con te, la seconda frase è assolutamente scorretta secondo me.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, ABI,

mi pare di poter dire che si tratta d'un errore e non d'una questione eufonica.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

La frase "Ho scritto qualche canzone, puoi cantarla?" è ovviamente corretta, ma secondo me non corrisponde bene alla domanda originale, cioè "se lui può cantare le canzoni". Quindi, se ho capito bene, allora secondo voi "_Ho scritto qualche canzone; puoi cantarle?" _non va bene neanche se le due enunciate della frase le intediamo come "separate" o grammaticalmente indipendenti.

Sarebbe quindi sbagliato anche un dialogo come questo?
_
- Ho scritto qualche canzone ...
- Non dire! Bravo! 
- Non vuoi cantarle?
- Ma sì ...

_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, Fran.

Il tuo minidialogo è micidiale, devo ammetterlo. Non posso che rimettermi a pensare.

Grazie, comunque.

GS

(Nec, dove sei?)


----------



## francisgranada

Zdravstvuj Giorgio .

Secondo me (si tratta piuttosto di un'intuizione che di un'opinione ...), il mio "minidialogo" è - strettamente parlando - ugualmente "sbagliato" o "corretto" come la frase "_Ho scritto qualche canzone; puoi cantarle?". _C'è però una differenza:

Nella detta frase i due enuciati seguono uno l'altro immediatamente, quindi "spontaneamente" uno tende a collegare il pronome _le/la_ direttamente con l'oggetto dell'enunciato precedente (oppure con quello che è stato detto prima). 

Invece, nel caso del "minidialogo" il pronome _le_ si trova abbastanza "lontano" da _qualche canzone_, quindi non si sente più la conessione diretta tra il pronome _le_ e l'espressione _qualche canzone_. Con altre parole, "psicologicamente" si tollera che il pronome _le_ si riferisca a qualcosa che non è mai stato espresso esplicitamente (grammaticalmente parlando), però è del tutto chiaro dal punto di vista "logico", oppure l'oggetto si può "automaticamente" sottintendere.

Se vero, allora io direi che la frase "_Ho scritto qualche canzone; puoi cantarle?"_ (per chiarezza preferisco ";" invece di ",") non è _a priori_ scorretta, anche se non è troppo abituale o "normale" (ed evoca dei dubbi - per cui la propria domanda ...). Stilisticamente, credo, sarebbe più adeguato (o univoco - se vogliamo esprimere o sottolineare il fatto che si tratta di più canzoni) dire "_Ho scritto alcune canzoni, puoi cantarle_?", ma non è _questa _la domanda ... 

No?


----------



## Necsus

Sono abbastanza d'accordo con Francis. A mio avviso si tratta di una sinesi nel numero, cioè una concordanza a senso, come accade con i nomi collettivi. 
_Qualche _grammaticalmente è solo aggettivo e solo singolare, però nel significato può indicare una quantità indeterminata ma limitata di cose o persone ed essere sostituito con _alcuno _al plurale, che al singolare invece viene generalmente usato solo in frasi negative, mentre in quelle positive viene sostituito proprio da _qualche_. La condivisione di significato è quindi evidente. E se si tratta di una concordanza a senso, più gli elementi grammaticali sono lontani, più il senso può prevalere.


----------

